# Anyone got married in Cyprus?



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

So after reading all the fear in this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/160519-moving-dubai-unmarried-couple.html 

I thought maybe a topic is needed to discuss how easy it is to get married in Cyprus. 

That is the information on Cyprusembassy.net



> 1. The contracting of civil marriage in Cyprus is valid since 1923. As the procedure is simple many couples from all over the world come to celebrate their marriage in Cyprus and combine this event with holidays.
> 
> 
> Persons desiring to have their marriage celebrated in Cyprus under the provisions of the Marriage Law 104(I) of 2003, may only apply, after their arrival in Cyprus, personally, to the Marriage Officer of the Municipality of their choice, in order to go through certain formalities which are necessary prior to their marriage.
> ...


I don't understand what `a marriage must be celebrated` means. Can't I just get married on paper without a big (or any) party or wedding on beach or smth? Not that I wanna do it anytime soon, but would be useful info considering the circumstances. 

So anyone done that? Any experiences?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

nathanalgren said:


> So after reading all the fear in this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/160519-moving-dubai-unmarried-couple.html
> 
> I thought maybe a topic is needed to discuss how easy it is to get married in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Good information. Thanks for posting, this looks to me to be one of the easiest options available for someone not wanting (or unable) to marry here. I had looked into Singapore also, but Cyprus looks even simpler

A definition of celebrate just means to perform a ceremony, so I think in the context it is written is just talking about conducting the ceremony, which could be just a civil ceremony


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^this. But a party would be awesome...


----------

